# THINK ABOUT WHAT YOU HARVEST



## blt4spd (Aug 24, 2008)

Three hunters at the Bear today checked in with 8 mallards. Two greenheads and six suzies, totaly legal and seams like a pretty good day. But thats 12 hundred future ducks that don't ever make it to the marsh.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:. Last time I looked there was nothing against the law to shooting hens.


----------



## blt4spd (Aug 24, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:. Last time I looked there was nothing against the law to shooting hens.


I said it was totally legal,doesn't make it right. Think about the big picture.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

blt4spd said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:. Last time I looked there was nothing against the law to shooting hens.
> ...


Im think about the big pic. yes you said it was legal. Yes if you can pass on the hens do it.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

this is just my opinion... and im not going to argue with anyone about it. but after hunting birds for a few years it seems i cant get enough of the drakes. i think alot of hunters will shoot almost whatever comes in or by for that matter. but there are many hunters who will pass on the hens for many different reasons. majority of those reason is for the fact of reproduction, also its nice to target the birds with a bit more color. i think when hunters start to see the bigger picture of waterfowling as far as bird reproduction that is when the transition is begun to be a bit more selective on what they harvest. there is nothing wrong with taking a legal limit of whatever... but sure is a bit more fun and challenging to take the birds with color. hunted with a buddy today that has only shot one hen in 3 years. to me that is admirable. to each their own i guess. lots-o-baby ducks could have come from a pile of hens.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Same discussion with shooting yearling deer, catch and release fish (to a point)...good discussion! I don't think we should criticize one's decision, just encourage to think of teh big pic, just like this thread states.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll pick out drakes as often as I possibly can. I obviously want the drakes becuase they are much nicer looking birds, and for the "big picture" thing you guys are talkin about, but I'm also the type of guy that LOVE doubles. I'll take a doubles all day long, and sadly those usaully come in sets of 1 male and 1 female. but if there is 20 minutes left in my hunt and I have 6 teal and a hen mallard comes floating in, I'm not going to pass it up. BUT if a flock of birds comes in, I try my best to pick out the best looking drakes and go after them. but I'm not heart broken if it doesnt always work out. to each his own...


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

blt4spd said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:. Last time I looked there was nothing against the law to shooting hens.
> ...


One day when i have the opportunity to pass on hens and kill just drakes i will. Until then, i will shoot whatever is in range. 8)


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I only shoot the dry hens and sterile drakes  so I'm doing more than my part,, whats everyone elses excuse?????


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> I only shoot the dry hens and sterile drakes  so I'm doing more than my part,, whats everyone elses excuse?????


 O*-- :rotfl:


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

And that goes for geese to, ganders only, right? :? 
Oh, and don't forget no female swans.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:roll: The mallard is the most prolific duck on the planet. They are everywhere. Shooting hen mallards is like shooting hen teal...Who cares! It aint gonna hurt the future of the mallard population. Blast away! Besides, a drake mallard will screw anything, which is the biggest reason a true pure Black Duck is almost non-existent any more. The Mallards have bred all the Black Duck out of them. Kill em all! :twisted: 

Now, Cans, Pinnies, Scaup, etc. Hold off on hens if you can.


----------



## BBFlinger (Dec 5, 2008)

I have only shot two hens this season. 1 buffie and 1 spooner. I figure that after a 53% increase in the population of spooners, they can handle it. 

I tend to agree with only shooting drakes, makes for a more challenging hunt. However, after this season, I think everything is a target for most people. I will continue to try to harvest drakes only. But, if the Feds say the population can sustain a couple hen mallards for each hunter, I tend to agree with the others. Is it right even if its legal? Yes! Hens lay eggs, but hens also make table fare. It is legal to shoot them and some people like to take the easy bag limit and for that I do not blame them. Its a matter of what is important. I have shot 22 ducks this year, that comes to about $5/bird if you figure shells, license and equipment. For me I am okay with that cost. For some, justifying the cost is dependant on the number of ducks they harvest. To each their own and HAPPY HUNTING FOR WHATEVER YOU SHOOT.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

You know I have read lots of duck studies and from my reading they say that shooting the hens doesn't impact the breeding population much at all or if any, thats why we are allowed to go for hens... so if you want to shoot a brown duck then go right on head... Me, like others pass on the suzzies, I like the color in the bag.. but i make my few mistakes and like to day flock shot a bunch of spooners...got a drake and the QUEEN (that one costs me 5 bucks). I dont think in the waterfowl world its a place to look down on people for doing it. If its brown you want and fits the bag limit have at it....


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Is this along the lines that you have mentioned?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

blt4spd said:


> Three hunters at the Bear today checked in with 8 mallards. Two greenheads and six suzies, totaly legal and seams like a pretty good day. But thats 12 hundred future ducks that don't ever make it to the marsh.


Were they all "fat guys" with boats?


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I would just like to get a shot at any duck this year, drake or no. :evil: My son and I walked my favorite ditch and not one bird. Things aren't froze up yet, so jump shooting may be soon coming. But even on the pond, I haven't had one bird come within range, and I refuse to waste shells on sky busting. If it's much more than 3o yards I won't even try. Too many cripples and misses when you get 40 +. I'm not saying that we should go back to lead, the jury is still out on that, but 40 + yard shots were attainable. I don't have the cash to spend $2.50 or more per shell to only use heavy shot or bismuth. -)O(- So I just will take the shot I know I can do. 

But again, as for drake/hen. I'll take the drake if I can, but I can't (won't) eat a shot gun shell. Any hen quaker tastes better than that! :wink:


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

I made up for the guys who shot 6 hens! I have killed 11 skunks, 2 red fox, and 4 racoons while waterfowling this year. If you do the math with all the egg eating vermon i have saved 1, 273,235 ducks so i feel like i can afford to shoot a few hens from time to time. Infact you all can shoot a couple since i have some hen credit saved up!




DiverFreak


----------



## BBFlinger (Dec 5, 2008)

AWESOME TONY -()/- -8/- I will take you up on that one.


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

I agree with this post, please try to look past todays hunt and preserve birds for the following years to come.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Dang, crimson obsession I wish I could have a shoot like that.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Let's get serious! It depends on the situation and the opportunities the individual hunter has. If he has to hunt his guts out to get a shot, doesn't have a 5k duck boat and motor, an air boat, a lay out boat with all sorts of camo, several dozen decoys, belong to a duck club that has bunches of duckies within easy access, can only go a few times, or is a foot soldier that works his guts out, etc. etc. give these guys a break. 
Let these have folks takes some hens if he has a chance. There are a lot of these folks out there (more than you might think) that have earned the right to take hens if they can. The rest of the folks that shoot 3 dozen ducks a season or more, you dang right. Shoot only drakes baring a few mistakes.  Oh, also being really old might qualify us, what do ya think.  Maybe not.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

As stated before nothing against the law in shooting hens. I try to pass on them when possible. Also, as stated before if you dont have the opportunity that some guys do to pass then they will take hens. I think a lot of people also shoot them just to fill limits. To some it is nice to say they filled a limit rather than come home with 3-4 ducks. To each their own and no harm done.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

blt4spd said:


> Three hunters at the Bear today checked in with 8 mallards. Two greenheads and six suzies, totaly legal and seams like a pretty good day. But thats 12 hundred future ducks that don't ever make it to the marsh.


I would like to invite you to join the "Voluntary Restraint" group in the following thread.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=9658

If you hunt with me and want to shoot hens, have at it. The law says you can so who am I to push my preferences on anyone else. I prefer to try and not shoot them, but a couple hens have met their demise at the end of my barrel.


----------



## BBFlinger (Dec 5, 2008)

> Hostess Fruit Pie-10


Slacker.....I killed that many before breakfast on the opener -/|\-


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

Crimson did you go to Timpanogos High School?


----------



## blt4spd (Aug 24, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> :roll: The mallard is the most prolific duck on the planet. They are everywhere. Shooting hen mallards is like shooting hen teal...Who cares! It aint gonna hurt the future of the mallard population. Blast away! Besides, a drake mallard will screw anything, which is the biggest reason a true pure Black Duck is almost non-existent any more. The Mallards have bred all the Black Duck out of them. Kill em all! :twisted:
> 
> Now, Cans, Pinnies, Scaup, etc. Hold off on hens if you can.


I do agree that Mallards are prolific but that doesn't mean we shouldn't be concerned about their future. It's estimated that every mature hen puts about 200 more ducks into the system in their lifetime. Population breeding estimates in the thousands range from highs(1956-10452.7, 1958-11234.2, 1999-10805.7) to lows(1965-5131.7, 1984-5415.3,1985-4960.9).In 2008 we are at 7723.8 thousands. I like it better when numbers are up. I know a lot of things go into why duck populations go up and down, hunter harvest probably has the least effect. But it's the one we can control. I would submit to you that the reason it's legal to shoot two Suzies a day is not base on any science, it's because there's not enough tickets in the fish cops ticket book. They are giving hunters a break.They know most duck hunters don't ID their
birds especially early season when everything is brown. And then there's that occasional accidental kill. Twice I've hunted with guys who were on their third hen pinner before I had to tell them to stop. Like I said it's legal to shoot two Suzies a day and keep banging away if you must. But you could be helping to make it even harder next year.

BTW I've talk to farmers in Canada who say they used to see as many Pintails in the FIELDS as they did Mallards. What would that be like?


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

donttreadonme said:


> I prefer to try and not shoot them, but a couple hens have met their demise at the end of my barrel.


a couple??? come on Joel, tell the truth. you just love those susies! "pound the brown" wasnt that the barrel sticker on your gun??


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

kingfish said:


> a couple??? come on Joel, tell the truth. you just love those susies! "pound the brown" wasnt that the barrel sticker on your gun??


 -_O-


----------



## Crazyhuntinman (Sep 11, 2007)

I hope everyone that is out gunning for a FULL limit actually eats what they shot and not just take a picture for bragging purposes. I think alot of hunters go out to just kill and not enjoy the time afield unless they are killing alot. Sure killin a few good birds makes the trip alot better. A bad day out is always better than a good day at work


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Crazyhuntinman said:


> A bad day out is always better than a good day at work


I'll get back to you on that tomorrow. :lol: Talked to some buddies who went out today and one of the guys shot his first EVER bird... it was a hen spoonie. Other than that... pretty slow day in the snow. I'm wondering if they don't wish they had just been at work. Personally, I love being out so I'd agree with your statement. 8)


----------



## ducksntrucks (Dec 24, 2008)

yes there is a limit on hen mallards


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

yes, there is a Santa Clause :lol:


----------

